# Germany Meet Stickers



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Are you going to the German meets?
Do you want a meet sticker?
As requested by Hezbez I'll produce some "meet stickers" for Germany like the image below if there is enough demand.
They're about 8.5cm across, made from sticky backed vinyl and are pre-cut with a backing paper. Cost will be approx. €1 each.
If you want one, please vote on the poll so I know how many to get printed.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Anyone else for stickers?


----------

